# Inter - Fiorentina: 25 settembre 2018 ore 21. TV e streaming.



## admin (25 Settembre 2018)

Anticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Seria A. Inter - Fiorentina, partita in programma martedì 25 settembre 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Fiorentina in TV?

Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 21.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Settembre 2018)

Sinceramente mi aspetto una vittoria dell'Inter. Quest'anno a San Siro sono ancora a bocca asciutta e stento a credere che questo trend continuerà a lungo, inoltre le vittorie insperate dell'ultima settimana stanno dando fiducia, e quest'Inter, molto umorale, vive soprattutto di questo. La qualità ce l'hanno, se cominciano a crederci possono diventare molto pericolosi.


----------



## Stex (25 Settembre 2018)

forza viola. mi basta un pareggio


----------



## Goro (25 Settembre 2018)

Hanno diversi singoli che possono risolverla, qualità molto pericolosa anche se giochi male.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2018)

Forza Viola


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Seria A. Inter - Fiorentina, partita in programma martedì 25 settembre 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Fiorentina in TV?
> 
> Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 21.



up


----------



## Roccoro (25 Settembre 2018)

2 a 0 dell'Inter con doppietta di Icardi, è tutto scritto


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Settembre 2018)

Partita tra le due squadre, e soprattutto le due tifoserie, che più mi stanno sulle P.
Pertanto vorrei una megarissa con panchine in campo, espulsioni multiple, inseguimenti a fine partita, pestaggi negli spogliatoi e squalifiche a raffica per tutti. Ecco, una cosa così.


----------



## sacchino (25 Settembre 2018)

Dopo ventitre minuti 0 a 0


----------



## sacchino (25 Settembre 2018)

La Fiorentina è un'ottima squadra e i tre davanti si muovono bene, lo facessero i nostri.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2018)

Rigore inda


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Settembre 2018)

Certo che queste melme hanno un K indescrivibile, l'ha sfiorata con un dito.


----------



## sacchino (25 Settembre 2018)

Rigore regalato all' Inter. 1 a 0 finita


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Settembre 2018)

Che pagliacciata 

Ma che rigore ha fischiato dai?!

Pazzesco sempre loro questo culo


----------



## Davidoff (25 Settembre 2018)

Sia mai che la glande Inda rischi di non arrivare quarta... Hanno più culo (e mafia) che anima.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Settembre 2018)

Come si fa a fischiare un rigore così?? Bah...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2018)

Palo di Mirallas, gol mangiato da Simeone, gol su rigore regalato, tutto ciò dopo due partite vinte all'ultimo secondo... che sia tornaro Kulovic?


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Settembre 2018)

Il rigore a termini di regolamento c'è, in una delle tante riprese si vede un dito, o forse due dita, della mano del difensore che si flettono leggermente quando la palla li sfiora. Roba di millimetri. Hanno più culo che anima questi qui.


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Il rigore a termini di regolamento c'è, in una delle tante riprese si vede un dito, o forse due dita, della mano del difensore che si flettono leggermente quando la palla li sfiora. Roba di millimetri. Hanno più culo che anima questi qui.



il rigore mi pare netto.
E mi sembrano molto quadrati.. continuiamo a parlare di Kulovic e cavolate varie, ormai ci siamo interizzati..

P.S. La Fiorentina di oggi contro di noi vince in scioltezza visto la sofferenza con una Dea di morti!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Settembre 2018)

Skriniaaaaaar


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Settembre 2018)

Milaaaaaannnnnnn!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Settembre 2018)

Autogol Inda ...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2018)

Chiesa è fortissimo


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2018)

Chiesa è adorabile..
se Leo riuscisse a piazzare Suso e fiondarsi su Enrichetto sarebbe fantastico..


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Settembre 2018)

Chiesa PAZZESCO


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Settembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> il rigore mi pare netto.
> E mi sembrano molto quadrati.. continuiamo a parlare di Kulovic e cavolate varie, ormai ci siamo interizzati..
> 
> P.S. La Fiorentina di oggi contro di noi vince in scioltezza visto la sofferenza con una Dea di morti!



Qui l’unico interizzato sei tu
Anzi penso che sei proprio interista..sempre a incensare sti sfigati


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Chiesa è adorabile..
> se Leo riuscisse a piazzare Suso e fiondarsi su Enrichetto sarebbe fantastico..



Si chiama Federico


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Qui l’unico interizzato sei tu
> Anzi penso che sei proprio interista..sempre a incensare sti sfigati



Convinto tu..
incensare?! io sinceramente vedo un continuo "che cul.o" "kulovic" "fortunati" "esculapio" senza riconoscere che hanno del materiale importante e soprattutto in questo inizio di serie A il bilancio fortuna-sfortuna pende più sul secondo piatto..


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si chiama Federico



Ma davvero lo stai dicendo? 
Te lo spiego visto che non ci arrivi.. Enrichetto = piccolo Enrico.
Suo padre era uno dei miei giocatori preferiti in adolescenza, a tal punto da andare a goocare a calcetto con la sua maglia!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Settembre 2018)

Questo era rosso e sti scandalosi di skyfo dicevano pure che ha preso la palla...


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Settembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Convinto tu..
> incensare?! io sinceramente vedo un continuo "che cul.o" "kulovic" "fortunati" "esculapio" senza riconoscere che hanno del materiale importante e soprattutto in questo inizio di serie A il bilancio fortuna-sfortuna pende più sul secondo piatto..



Rosso non dato ad asamoah

No ma non è culo certo


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Settembre 2018)

Rosso non dato, rigore non dato, Inda in vantaggio.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Settembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Rosso non dato, rigore non dato, Inda in vantaggio.



Qualcuno sul forum sta stappando lo spumante


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Settembre 2018)

Ennesima partita falsata pro inter


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sul forum sta stappando lo spumante



Hai dei seri problemi..


----------



## Davidoff (25 Settembre 2018)

Ennesima dimostrazione che il calcio se ne fotte bellamente del giocare meglio e del merito. Aggiungo che detesto la Juventus, ma quando vedo sti scarsoni aiutati dal palazzo godo che vengano umiliati dai gobbi.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Settembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Hai dei seri problemi..



Coda di paglia??


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Settembre 2018)

che culo tremendo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2018)

Siamo già a -5 da questi, Higuain s'è rotto le balle, Conteh non verrà mai ad allenarci... non ha neanche senso giocare la partita di giovedì... anzi, sì, ha senso, così i tifosi del Milan possono continuare a prendersela gli uni con gli altri


----------



## Dell'erba (25 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che culo tremendo



Da studiare, ma ormai si sa, infatti al gol di chiesa non nemmeno esultato. Dopo il secondo tempo dominato dai viola, ho avuto la certezza avrebbe.vinto.la.sfinter.


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Coda di paglia??



Scusa se stavamo discutendo 5 messaggi prima..
in ogni caso continuiamo a vedere il calcio come fortuna-sfortuna, contento tu..
poi se il prossimo anno ci facciamo un altro anno di EL e tra dodici mesi staremo qua ad attaccare e gufare come i peggiori interisti dell'epoca Moratti..
io alla fortuna credo fino a un certo punto. Se hai Icardi al posto di Kalinic, Perisic al posto di Suso, Naingollan al posto di Kessie ecc è più probabile arrivare in CL.
Mettici che hanno un mister con tutti i difetto del mondo ma è un mister esperto, con cv e piazzamenti ovunque e noi andiamo in giro con le bandiere..


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Settembre 2018)

Saranno anche fortunati ma questi a mentalità ci battono 10-0


----------



## Goro (25 Settembre 2018)

Grande vittoria dell'Inter, sporca e cattiva. Ha fatto sfogare i ragazzi viola e ha colpito da grande squadra. Noi purtroppo in questo momento siamo più la Fiorentina.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Settembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusa se stavamo discutendo 5 messaggi prima..
> in ogni caso continuiamo a vedere il calcio come fortuna-sfortuna, contento tu..
> poi se il prossimo anno ci facciamo un altro anno di EL e tra dodici mesi staremo qua ad attaccare e gufare come i peggiori interisti dell'epoca Moratti..
> io alla fortuna credo fino a un certo punto. Se hai Icardi al posto di Kalinic, Perisic al posto di Suso, Naingollan al posto di Kessie ecc è più probabile arrivare in CL.
> Mettici che hanno un mister con tutti i difetto del mondo ma è un mister esperto, con cv e piazzamenti ovunque e noi andiamo in giro con le bandiere..



La fortuna nel calcio è fondamentale 
Inutile girarci intorno

Butta fuori Asamoah e vediamo se l’Inter segna un minuto dopo


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Saranno anche fortunati ma questi a mentalità ci battono 10-0



Non dirlo.. altrimenti qualcuno ti accusa di essere interista

[MENTION=2657]fra29[/MENTION] no parole censurate


----------



## Goro (25 Settembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Saranno anche fortunati ma questi a mentalità ci battono 10-0



Anche a fisicità


----------



## hiei87 (25 Settembre 2018)

L'inter avrà fortuna e tutto quanto, ma confrontando la gestione negli ultimi 10 minuti loro (nulla di eccezionale, ma non hanno concesso nulla, se non un cross) con la nostra di domenica, si vede la differenza.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Settembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Non dirlo.. altrimenti qualcuno ti accusa di essere ****.azzurro..



Lol


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Grande vittoria dell'Inter, sporca e cattiva. Ha fatto sfogare i ragazzi viola e ha colpito da grande squadra. Noi purtroppo in questo momento siamo più la Fiorentina.



Più che altro la viola quest'anno mi pare una bella gatta da pelare, potrebbe essere lei la sorpresa del campionato con Chiesa là là per esplodere nel firmamento della serie A...
Per quello la vittoria di oggi vale molto per me..


----------



## Goro (25 Settembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Più che altro la viola quest'anno mi pare una bella gatta da pelare, potrebbe essere lei la sorpresa del campionato con Chiesa là là per esplodere nel firmamento della serie A...
> Per quello la vittoria di oggi vale molto per me..



Sono avanti rispetto a noi e nei commenti di questa partita e la precedente si percepiscono l'ansia e la frustrazione purtroppo


----------



## mil77 (25 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Grande vittoria dell'Inter, sporca e cattiva. Ha fatto sfogare i ragazzi viola e ha colpito da grande squadra. Noi purtroppo in questo momento siamo più la Fiorentina.



Spero che stai scherzando? Se il Milan dovesse vincere così a Empoli domani sai quante critiche qui sul forum...


----------



## LukeLike (25 Settembre 2018)

Se l'Inter vince facendo un tiro in porta in 45' "grande vittoria dell'Inter, sono troppo avanti".

Se il Milan va in vantaggio per 2-0 a Napoli con 2 tiri in porta in 50' "è stata solo fortuna, giusto che ci abbiano rimontati". 

Okok.


----------



## ilcondompelato (25 Settembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Convinto tu..
> incensare?! io sinceramente vedo un continuo "che cul.o" "kulovic" "fortunati" "esculapio" senza riconoscere che hanno del materiale importante e soprattutto in questo inizio di serie A il bilancio fortuna-sfortuna pende più sul secondo piatto..


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2018)

Ringraziassero il Var, altro che mentalità


----------



## Goro (25 Settembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Spero che stai scherzando? Se il Milan dovesse vincere così a Empoli domani sai quante critiche qui sul forum...



A me sembra che quando vinciamo va tutto bene, in qualunque modo lo si faccia... per esempio le due settimane dopo Milan-Roma sono state il paradiso e c'è stato un bel ottimismo


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Settembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ringraziassero il Var, altro che mentalità



Perchè, il rigore non è giusto?
Non avessero dato quel rigore a noi nel forum ne avrà mo parlato per anni. Fate gli oggettivi, non i tifosi.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Settembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ringraziassero il Var, altro che mentalità



.


----------



## hsl (25 Settembre 2018)

Il nostro problema è la mentalità (Oltre che l'allenatore). Io tutte le volte, salvo rare eccezioni, ho la sensazione che tutti se la possano giocare con noi. Vedi Cagliari, Benevento, Frosinone, Carpi etc etc.. Non sappiamo dominare le squadrette, non sappiamo essere cinici, non sappiamo gestire vantaggi/doppi vantaggi, non sappiamo chiudere le partite. E poi, può essere culo quanto volete ma non è il culo che ti porta ad essere nell'area avversaria fino all'ultimo secondo. E se anche lo fosse, noi non abbiamo nemmeno quello
Forza Milan


----------



## Salina (25 Settembre 2018)

E poi e il milan che gioca male ed e allenato male, l intervcon il tasso tecnico che si ritrova dovrebbe essere bella da vedere,e poi parliamo di noi che non ci siamo mah.


----------



## zlatan (25 Settembre 2018)

Ragazzi questi hanno più culovic che anima smettete di incensare ste melme tanto il culovic prima o poi finisce come l'anno scorso...


----------



## Milancholy (25 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Grande vittoria dell'Inter, sporca e cattiva. Ha fatto sfogare i ragazzi viola e ha colpito da grande squadra. Noi purtroppo in questo momento siamo più la Fiorentina.



Si calibra ogni valutazione sul mero risultato. Col Parma potevano tranquillamente vincerla... ma perdendola e lamentandosi erano ridicole barzellette (cosa storicamente assodata tra l'altro), con degli Spurs "ubriachi" e dilapidatori l'hanno girata con due tiri negli ultimi cinque minuti e, cavolo che nerbo! Col Doria al novantacinquesimo che cinismo... e con la vittoria odierna (episodica ancora) con la Viola, persino il viturepato Spalletti, da incapace straparlante e menagramo, si rivergina magicamente in allenatore scafato e di rango consolidato. Tra un sorriso "tirato" ed un incontrollabile conato... mi munisco preventivamente di un secchio adeguato.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Settembre 2018)

Ma dai, seriamente, sono entrati nell'area avversaria una volta sola nel secondo tempo, in più la palla rimbalza sotto l'ascella del portiere... Gli è andata bene, come è successo in altre 10 partite del girone d'andata dell'anno scorso. Aggiungo che sono in CL grazie ai minimo 6-8 punti spudoratamente tolti alla Lazio l'anno scorso, perché Inzaghi sarà un piangina ma alcune situazioni sono state scandalose. Sorry, io vedo la solita squadra aiutata dall'alto che inanella botte di fortuna, se volete chiamarli cinici fate pure, basta che usate lo stesso metro di giudizio quando (e se) il Milan vincerà partite immeritata come fanno regolarmente loro.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Settembre 2018)

nel primo tempo hanno giocato discretamente, nel secondo hanno fatto schifo ma l'hanno sfangata. Arbitro comunque in palese malafede. Detto questo, va riconosciuto che stanno trovando la quadra, Spalletti non sarà un fenomeno, ma il suo lo fa sempre alla fine. Vediamo se anche quest'anno ci riuscirà a farli andare in champions, temo di sì. 
Piuttosto quanto a grinta, tenacia e mentalità, sono avanti anni luce rispetto a noi, in questo momento. Cosa che teoricamente doveva essere il nostro punto di forza con gattuso, pane a pane, vino al vino, legnate sui denti ecc ecc.


----------



## Dell'erba (25 Settembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ma dai, seriamente, sono entrati nell'area avversaria una volta sola nel secondo tempo, in più la palla rimbalza sotto l'ascella del portiere... Gli è andata bene, come è successo in altre 10 partite del girone d'andata dell'anno scorso. Aggiungo che sono in CL grazie ai minimo 6-8 punti spudoratamente tolti alla Lazio l'anno scorso, perché Inzaghi sarà un piangina ma alcune situazioni sono state scandalose. Sorry, io vedo la solita squadra aiutata dall'alto che inanella botte di fortuna, se volete chiamarli cinici fate pure, basta che usate lo stesso metro di giudizio quando (e se) il Milan vincerà partite immeritata come fanno regolarmente loro.



Perfetto, aggiungo che.era palese rosso per asamoah, un minuto dopo gol delle.fogne.

Vittoria iper immeritata.


----------



## Dell'erba (25 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nel primo tempo hanno giocato discretamente, nel secondo hanno fatto schifo ma l'hanno sfangata. Arbitro comunque in palese malafede. Detto questo, va riconosciuto che stanno trovando la quadra, Spalletti non sarà un fenomeno, ma il suo lo fa sempre alla fine. Vediamo se anche quest'anno ci riuscirà a farli andare in champions, temo di sì.
> Piuttosto quanto a grinta, tenacia e mentalità, sono avanti anni luce rispetto a noi, in questo momento. Cosa che teoricamente doveva essere il nostro punto di forza con gattuso, pane a pane, vino al vino, legnate sui denti ecc ecc.



Non capisco perchè quando l'arbitro favorisce palesemente l'inter, questo non incide sulla partita.

Rigore con tocco di un polpastrello, vedibile a stento con l'occhio di falco del tennis.

Asamoah da espulsiobe, un minuto dopo gol melme.

Boh.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Settembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè quando l'arbitro favorisce palesemente l'inter, questo non incide sulla partita.
> 
> Rigore con tocco di un polpastrello, vedibile a stento con l'occhio di falco del tennis.
> 
> ...



ma infatti ho detto arbitro in malafede....Non tanto per il rigore, che secondo me ci può stare (le dita della mano vanno considerate eh). Quanto per il rosso ad Asamoah, scandaloso non darlo. Più una serie di falli fischiati sistematicamente a favore dei giocatori nerazzurri.


----------



## Stex (25 Settembre 2018)

X me era fuori area sul tocco con la mano.


----------



## Dell'erba (26 Settembre 2018)

Spalletti" fiorentina FORTUNATA"


Chiudete tutto dai, senza vergogna.


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Settembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè quando l'arbitro favorisce palesemente l'inter, questo non incide sulla partita.
> 
> Rigore con tocco di un polpastrello, vedibile a stento con l'occhio di falco del tennis.
> 
> ...



Il tocco c è? Si.
É a debita distanza? Si.

Non capisco perché vi ostiniate a dire il contrario, se una regola c è va rispettata. 

Esattamente per i fuorigioco millimetrici, é avanti di mezza unghia? É fuorigioco.
Il Var serve a questo.


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Settembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè quando l'arbitro favorisce palesemente l'inter, questo non incide sulla partita.
> 
> Rigore con tocco di un polpastrello, vedibile a stento con l'occhio di falco del tennis.
> 
> ...



Hai perfettamente ragione.

Poi se ti capita di ragionare e discutere con un loro tifoso subunano hanno pure il coraggio di lamentarsi del trattamento arbitrale che secondo loro li sfavorirebbe al punto da togliergli 10 punti a campionato


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Settembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Spalletti" fiorentina FORTUNATA"
> 
> 
> Chiudete tutto dai, senza vergogna.



Veramente ha detto questo?


----------



## IDRIVE (26 Settembre 2018)

Mio parere personale:
Sassuolo - Inda 1-0 ci stava
Inda - Toro 2-2 ci stava (e nel secondo tempo gli è andata di lusso)
Bologna - Inda 0-3 ci stava
Inda - Parma 0-1 forse non meritavano di perdere ma neanche di vincere
Inda - Idiotidipochettino 2-1 vedi sopra
Doria - Inda 0-1 hanno meritato ma pur sempre segnato al 94'
Inda - Viola 2-1 tutta la mentalitaaah che volete ma un culo della madonna.

Concludendo non so se sono fortunati, di sicuro NON SONO SFORTUNATI.
Altro mio modestissimo parere: nell'80% delle partite gioco da vomito, facendo il rapporto potenzialità/rendimento.
Poi se vi basta consolarvi che chi vince ha sempre ragione (brutto, ma vero) e che loro vanno bene anche se vincono così perchè sono la "Pazza Inter", fate pure.
Non mi sembra il caso di dire che si tratta solo di rosicate e prosciutto sugli occhi... loro dicono che 5 delle nostre 7 champions sono di latta, fate voi...
Con questo un caro saluto a tutti, eh...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2018)

Credo che l'inter pure quest'anno ci arriverà davanti e lo dico con la morte nel cuore.
Nelle ultime due gare pur non giocando benissimo mi ha impressionato per la compattezza.
Mi piace giudicare una squadra valutando due aspetti : la capacità di non subire gol quando la squadra in questione ha la palla e attacca, la capacità di fare gol quando la palla la hanno gli avversari della squadra in questione e stanno attaccando.
In questo due principi l'inter è terribilmente solida.
Il campionato italiano propone un calcio tattico ma anche fisico e in questo l'inter è messa benissimo.
Avessero ancora in rosa cancelo e rafinha non dico avrebbero vinto lo scudetto ma sarebbero arrivati secondi in carrozza.
Ci tengo a ribadire che l'inter non pratica un calcio che mi soddisfa e sicuramente non mette tutti d'accordo ma è solida, tosta, dura da battere.
Spalletti ha creato un inter da battaglia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2018)

Questi hanno sempre un cul0 rotto..è paradossale come a noi se qualcosa può andare storto succede e a loro una botta si cul0 non manca mai..

Vediamo cosa combina il Napoli, per ora credo le gerarchie siano Juve, Napoli, Inter e poi noi


----------



## James Watson (26 Settembre 2018)

Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea grandissima culpa. Confesso a voi fratelli che ieri sera ero a san siro. Perdonatemi. L'ho fatto solo per accompagnare mio suocero, che, purtroppo. Tifa proprio "quella squadra là" e non era mai stato a san siro.
Chiedo di fare penitenza.

Cosa posso dire sulla partita? 
Alla fine nel calcio vince chi sbaglia meno e là davanti la fiorentina ha sbagliato l'inverosimile. L'inter? una squadraccia. 
Ieri ho visto una buona partita da parte di Candreva. Se gli blocchi le due fasce e li obblighi a giocare lontani dalla porta hai fatto metà del lavoro. 
All'inizio della gara la fiorentina mi sembrava con il freno a mano tirato, quasi che avesse paura di esporsi e di provare a giocare. Preso il gol, all'inizio del secondo tempo gli è bastato alzare l'intensità per mettere in difficoltà l'inter. L'aspetto positivo? subito l'1-1 hanno perso completamente lucidità e iniziato a concedere troppo, facendo molti errori anche banali in costruzione di gioco. 
Sono stati "graziati" da una serie di errori abbastanza incredibili (stop e controlli sbalgiati che spesso hanno fatto perdere il tempo giusto agli attaccanti viola), questo li ha fatti riprendere un po' e sono stati bravi a riprendersi la gara, a quel punto la viola non ne aveva più, né psicologicamente né atleticamente, se escludiamo qualche accelerata di Chiesa.
Insomma un inter battibilissima, se ci metti però la giusta grinta e cattiveria e riesci a fargli spostare il gioco sulle fasce (icardi nullo, resto convinto sia molto sopravvalutato, o gli mettono di fianco un altro centroavanti oppure ciao ciao).
Menzione a parte: ho visto un bel Chiesa, mi sta piacendo questo ragazzo.
Infine: Portiere della viola cessissimo. Era impossibile non prendere un paio di gol con un elemento del genere dietro. Chiamatemi antico, ma tutta sta fissazione di fare gioco dal portiere, giocando sempre la palla corta sui due terzini larghi io non la concepirò MAI. Te lo puoi permettere solo se hai un portiere con piedi ECCEZIONALI. Almeno tre palle gol inter sono nata da errori del genere. Ma perché?


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Settembre 2018)

Vittoria sculata decisamente

Il rigore 1-0 c'era, period
l'espulsione di Asamoah onestamente c'era
Il rigore reclamato su Chiesa onestamente non mi pare ci fosse (almeno dallo stadio)

Vittoria fortunata? Sì Rubacchiata? Un po' sì

Ma se ripenso a Sassuolo e Parma sto ancora in credito, pheega


----------



## James Watson (26 Settembre 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il rigore reclamato su Chiesa onestamente non mi pare ci fosse (almeno dallo stadio)



Ero in prospettiva perfetta e avevo il campo libero: non era rigore, assolutamente, il difensore dell'inter lo ha appena sfiorato. Così come non era rigore il primo richiesto dall'inter e non dato


----------



## zlatan (26 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo che l'inter pure quest'anno ci arriverà davanti e lo dico con la morte nel cuore.
> Nelle ultime due gare pur non giocando benissimo mi ha impressionato per la compattezza.
> Mi piace giudicare una squadra valutando due aspetti : la capacità di non subire gol quando la squadra in questione ha la palla e attacca, la capacità di fare gol quando la palla la hanno gli avversari della squadra in questione e stanno attaccando.
> In questo due principi l'inter è terribilmente solida.
> ...



Al di là del culo, sono piuù forti. Noi dovremo lottare con Roma Lazio e Fiorentina per l'unico posto libero per la champions... E di certo non partiamo favoriti, ma speriamo di giocarcela...


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Settembre 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ero in prospettiva perfetta e avevo il campo libero: non era rigore, assolutamente, il difensore dell'inter lo ha appena sfiorato. Così come non era rigore il primo richiesto dall'inter e non dato



Oh bene, Chiesa bel campioncino ma insopportabile, sempre a terra e tarantolato con l'arbitro, decisamente indegno del padre

Non sono d'accordo su Lafont invece, a me pare molto coraggioso e incolpevole sui gol, per me diventerà qualcuno


----------



## IlMusagete (26 Settembre 2018)

La partita di ieri può dire tante cose, la seconda partita in 3 giorni che vincono immeritatamente contro squadre in ottimo momento di forma, questi con l'andazzo che stan prendendo arrivano terzi in carrozza almeno..e il loro gioco al momento stenta a dir poco (come l'anno scorso prima dell'arrivo di Rafinha e l'inserimento stabile di Cancelo) ma i risultati bene o male arrivano comunque; vivono di folate di un rigenerato Candreva e di qualche giocata qua e là dei giocatori offensivi; soffrono per svariati minuti durante la partita ma alla fine non sono chissà quanti i gol presi (chiamatelo culo o soffrire da grande squadra, dipende dal punto di vista).

Nainggolan comunque irriconoscibile al momento, non mette neanche 1/3 dell'intensità che aveva a Roma, gol a Bologna a parte sembra un pesce fuor d'acqua al momento.

Per quanto riguarda Chiesa il ragazzo ha la testa del grande giocatore, poche balle; ieri forse si sarà buttato un po' troppo spesso, non sarà raffinato tecnicamente come gli astri nascenti esteri e deve essere più preciso quando va al tiro, ma ha una FAME allucinante di arrivare questo qui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2018)

Comunque dite quello che volete ma Chiesa è da comprare domani.


----------



## James Watson (26 Settembre 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Oh bene, Chiesa bel campioncino ma insopportabile, sempre a terra e tarantolato con l'arbitro, decisamente indegno del padre
> 
> Non sono d'accordo su Lafont invece, a me pare molto coraggioso e incolpevole sui gol, per me diventerà qualcuno



Mettiamola così, forse mi sono espresso male.. Lafont magari può essere un buon portiere, ma non potrà mai essere un portiere--libero, per usare una terminologia alla football manager (imbarazzante coi piedi)


----------



## James Watson (26 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque dite quello che volete ma Chiesa è da comprare domani.



Anche oggi.


----------



## IlMusagete (26 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque dite quello che volete ma Chiesa è da comprare domani.



Mi sorprenderei se non dovesse arrivare a 10 gol quest'anno: intensità pazzesca, motore importante, gioca bene su entrambe le fasce, si muove costantemente senza palla e quando ha la palla lui ti punta sempre..sembra abbia la testa giusta grazie anche alla presenza di un certo padre che lo farà stare nei binari giusti; una manna dal cielo per gli allenatori e le squadre che lo avranno.

Manca giusto un po' più di pulizia nei gesti tecnici e ci siamo.


----------



## koti (26 Settembre 2018)

Squadra compatta e solida difensivamente che non soffre più di tanto neanche nei maggiori momenti di difficoltà, in questo si vede la differenza tra il nostro allenatore e il loro (a mio parere di un paio di categorie superiore).


----------



## Goro (26 Settembre 2018)

Lafont è il Donnarumma francese dicevano 

Inter solida ma a questo possiamo arrivarci anche noi, sono invece preoccupato per la fisicità che invece non possiamo colmare in breve tempo, tanti contrasti sporchi e colpi di testa risolutori stiamo vedendo che aiutano molto


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Perchè, il rigore non è giusto?
> Non avessero dato quel rigore a noi nel forum ne avrà mo parlato per anni. Fate gli oggettivi, non i tifosi.



Il rigore c'era ma prima del gol di D'ambrosio ce n'era un altro per la Viola, confermato in diretta peraltro dallo stesso Bergomi. Quindi prima di commentare capite i messaggi altrui.


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Settembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era ma prima del gol di D'ambrosio ce n'era un altro per la Viola, confermato in diretta peraltro dallo stesso Bergomi. Quindi prima di commentare capite i messaggi altrui.



Ma confermato cosa, dai, chiesa aveva già perso palla.


----------

